# Is the ABC left, right or centre?



## 2020hindsight (11 September 2008)

Having just watched another brilliant "Q&A" show in ABC , with politicians, authors and commentators from both left and right, I find that once again I feel extremely indebted to the mighty Aunty.    

Australia without Aunty just wouldn't be the same imo.

But we often hear accusations that it leans to the political left.  

What do ASF members think about Aunty?

I guess I should have asked "would you miss her if she went?" 

PS I would say it's the best damned 8 cents (12c?)  I spent today thas for sure - but I would reveal a bias if I did so


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 September 2008)

*Re: Is the  ABC left right or centre*



2020hindsight said:


> Having just watched another brilliant "Q&A" show in ABC , with politicians, authors and commentators from both left and right, I find that once again I feel extremely indebted to the mighty Aunty.
> 
> Australia without Aunty just wouldn't be the same imo.
> 
> ...




Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaate      LOL

The chattering classes cowards castle I'd call it.

CCCC

Reminds me of the cyrllic for the USSR

gg


----------



## wayneL (11 September 2008)

*Re: Is the  ABC left right or centre*

I remember at one time it was rabidly leftist. I still think the staff are probably of the left, but do a good job of keeping it pretty balanced.


----------



## robert toms (12 September 2008)

*Re: Is the  ABC left right or centre*

In the end the ABC will tow the line of the government that is in at the time.
They are reliant on governments for their funding and their boards are stacked by governments.
Bias is in the eye of the beholder...as they say we all agree with something that we already know,but when we are told something which we do not know we tend to attack the messenger.
Why was there no analysis as to why the ABC ,and all Western Media,got WMD in Iraq so wrong.
The ABC were either too intimidated or too stupid to even raise the question...and the incumbent government,Howard,was riding high at the time.
If the ABC had opposed the WMD scenario we would have had a huge campaign by the government  and its captive media against the ABC.
In the end the ABC has about as much credibility as the British Bullsh"t Corporation.


----------



## cuttlefish (12 September 2008)

*Re: Is the  ABC left right or centre*

I think that they do have a bit of left leaning, which counter balances the general right leaning of the commercial stations and talkback radio, but overall are fairly balanced and would not imo deliberately push a party line - i.e. if there is mud to find they will expose it regardless of whether it is left, right or with the ABC itself.  

I think the journalists at the ABC, who I doubt are doing it for the money, would be defining themselves by their independence and integrity, and would not like to be associated with a political bias. 

The Howard govt certainly seemed to have issues with what they perceived as a lack of balance in the ABC and 'encouraged' them (via funding threats) to be more balanced in their coverage if I recall correctly.

I think the ABC does provide one of the few venues for proper in depth investigative journalism and shows like Four Corners and their ilk are unique and invaluable.

I'm happy with where the 8c is going.


----------



## brianwh (12 September 2008)

*Re: Is the  ABC left right or centre*



> Having just watched another brilliant "Q&A" show in ABC , with politicians, authors and commentators from both left and right, I find that once again I feel extremely indebted to the mighty Aunty.
> 
> Australia without Aunty just wouldn't be the same imo.




Agree absolutely. In particular Mungo McCullum's insightful and incisive coments were wonderful. But also there is is a generally pleasant demeanour pervading these shows with so little of the nastiness and prepared response rhetoric that is so much the hallmark of anything involving politicians on the media these days.

As to whether the ABC is "left"? I have never fully grasped what it means to be "left" in a country like Australia. Probably if you are part of the "intelligentsia" ie intelligent enough to do your own reading/research and have an informed and questioning approach to important issues you would probably be "leftist". By this definition the ABC is "leftist". So what? Is this a problem? Probably is for governments and others trying to manipulate things to their advantage. But for the rest of us? I don't think so.


----------



## CAB SAV (12 September 2008)

*Re: Is the  ABC left right or centre*

I think Aunty is centre. You only have to watch the weekly political current affairs show, Hollowman. What's that you say? It's not real, bugger, had me fooled.


----------



## Julia (12 September 2008)

*Re: Is the  ABC left right or centre*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaate      LOL
> 
> The chattering classes cowards castle I'd call it.
> 
> ...




I have absolutely no idea what you have just said.


----------



## Nashezz (12 September 2008)

*Re: Is the  ABC left right or centre*

I wonder if the people voting that the ABC is 'leftist' think that commercial TV/radio/newspapers are generally right leaning? Or do they think they are centrist, cause you just can't have too much preaching to the converted?


----------



## Julia (12 September 2008)

*Re: Is the  ABC left right or centre*



robert toms said:


> In the end the ABC will tow the line of the government that is in at the time.



I completely disagree and think you are insulting their journalists who are on the whole of a high quality.



> Why was there no analysis as to why the ABC ,and all Western Media,got WMD in Iraq so wrong.
> The ABC were either too intimidated or too stupid to even raise the question...and the incumbent government,Howard,was riding high at the time.



This comment demonstrates how little you watched/listened to ABC at the time.  There was plenty of questioning on this.




> If the ABC had opposed the WMD scenario we would have had a huge campaign by the government  and its captive media against the ABC.
> In the end the ABC has about as much credibility as the British Bullsh"t Corporation.



So you'd say the commercial media offers more credibility?

2020, I agree wholeheartedly with your appreciation of the ABC.  I'd happily pay much more than the 8c.  I rarely watch TV, except for the 7.30 Report and a few others, but find ABC Radio offers a wonderful variety of information and entertainment.

As far as political bias is concerned, depends on the programme.  Phillip Adams, and a few other programmes on Radio National are very left wing, but then there is Counterpoint which started out with a specific right bias , possibly to counter all the accusations of a general left leaning for the ABC.

Then on the Local Radio network I've never had the impression of any bias in either direction.  In Tony Delroy's "Nightlife" programme, e.g. where there is talkback every night, often on political subjects,  despite listening for many years I would still have no idea which way Delroy would vote.

There is some fine journalism on the ABC.   Just compare, e.g. say "60 Minutes" with its crappy sob story sentimentality every week, with "Four Corners" or "The 7.30 Report"!


----------



## Speewha (12 September 2008)

Hello, 

Landline, Late Line Business, Sunday Business show, Gardening Australia, and News Radio. Happy for some of my tax to be used for these programmes.   

During the Hawke Keating years the ABC came under fire for negative comments against the government, the same criticism was  made by the Howard Government. 

I think the ABC often acts as an opposition , especially when we have a strong government and weak opposition. Would not be surprised if before the end of Mr Rudd’s Government there are not claims of bias, against it.

Had to laugh the about  the reference made to the BCC and the suggestion that it is on the side of the left, it has recently been subject to very strong criticism from the British government, particularly during the Blair years. I know it was hard to tell ,but Mr Blair was a Labour Prime Minister and presumably a bit on the left side.



Regards


----------



## IFocus (12 September 2008)

The right wing fanatical everyone is a commo if you do not agree with our opinion brigade attack on the ABC is just rubbish.

As for balance FFS........ 

The problem for the world is flat and painted black and white dimwits is that the ABC report and raise questions about social issues that make various governments squirm.

Just like the local paper here in the West that Labor attack regularly for being bias, sound familiar?

Its got nothing to do with bias left or right, ask difficult questions and you quickly make enemies.

As for the Howard years of rule well looks like Costello is going to lay bare Howard's and his gang's total lack of credibility

End of rant, boy that coffee I just had has real zing in it


----------



## robert toms (12 September 2008)

Julia,I see that you are a believer.
None of the Australian media opposed the government line in Australia during WMD...indeed none of News journalists world-wide had the courage to question this.
There were two journalists that I know of with the ABC that had real fits about people even bringing the plight of David Hicks onto forums.
Real tantrums they had.
If they had the same tantrums about a person like Alexander Downer...who bragged about making the case for war...then we can say they are trying to be unbiased.
Do you understand what bias is...demonising one and not the other?

About integrity...it was more than their jobs were worth...the ABC truly towed the government line.
(incidentally after one of them had the tantrum a fellow journalist tried to smooth it over by saying that the ABC tries to be even-handed as is in their charter etc...too late damage done)


----------



## robert toms (12 September 2008)

I listen to the ABC more than any other,however I do not like to be treated with contempt by any journalists.
One example that I remember,among many was when Peter Cundall ,ABC garden man,was being interviewed about his life.
He was soldier with the British army in Palestine after the second world war.When he attempted to say that he was amazed how the Jews treated and regarded the Palestinians as animals...the journalist talked over the top of him and  tried to drown him out,and quickly moved on.
Are these journalists self-vetting or acting under instructions.
I have subsequently heard the wife of a British ambassador to Israel say exactly the same thing....she was not cut off.
Why do the ABC take news stories straight from the US without qualifying them...we got the "chavez is a madman" routine without any qualification,before the US tried to arrange a Venezuelan coup...the contrived unrest on the streets of Panama before the US invasion, without qualification etc.Qualification "We got these stories straight from NBC ,and cannot verify the contents"
The ABC may be the best that we have...but surely we can do better


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 September 2008)

*Re: Is the  ABC left right or centre*



Nashezz said:


> I wonder if the people voting that the ABC is 'leftist' think that commercial TV/radio/newspapers are generally right leaning? Or do they think they are centrist, cause you just can't have too much preaching to the converted?




Nash, mate, I mostly listen to ABC radio, listen a lot, radio national, local and classic fm,  and watch ABC tv just for the news and comrade O'Brien on the 7.30 report. 

I find commercial tv in Australia facile, fascist and fubar.
I rarely watch it. Only programme I watch is Border Security. Its on 7 or 9. The kids set it up for me on Monday nights.

I have had Austar (Foxtel for you city folk) forever, and it gives better tv than the commercial ones.  

The point you need to understand is that the ABC is for everyone, and if you argue that because the commercial channels are right wing, then it is ok for the ABC to be left wing , then mate you should maybe join the NSW Labor Party.

If you genuinely believe that 7 9 and 10 are too right wing, then start a thread and stop the viral infiltration of other threads with these arguments.

gg


----------



## Timmy (12 September 2008)

*Re: Is the  ABC left right or centre*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I find commercial tv in Australia facile, fascist and fubar.




I live in a metroploitan area.  When I watch TV my preferred choice is Channel 10, mainly for the ads.


----------



## refined silver (12 September 2008)

*Re: Is the  ABC left right or centre*



Nashezz said:


> I wonder if the people voting that the ABC is 'leftist' think that commercial TV/radio/newspapers are generally right leaning? Or do they think they are centrist, cause you just can't have too much preaching to the converted?




When as many journos quit flagship ABC programs to join the Libs as Labour, then they'll be centre. (Not that I particularly like any of them)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 September 2008)

*Re: Is the  ABC left right or centre*



refined silver said:


> When as many journos quit flagship ABC programs to join the Libs as Labour, then they'll be centre. (Not that I particularly like any of them)




Too right mate.

Its a sterile argument.

The left feel that the ABC is not left leaning.

The centre and the right feel it is left leaning.

Its a Joe Stalin thing. Control the media and you control the people. 

Thank god for Rupert Murdoch.

gg


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 September 2008)

Maxine McKew - ex ABC and also Bulletin magazine (right? left?)  - now Labour MP
http://blogs.theaustralian.news.com...wont_allow_a_political_novice_to_beat_him/asc

Prue Goward - ex ABC and Federal Sex Discrimation Commissioner (now there's a leftist activity - a leftist quango no less lol - if ever I've seen one )  - now NSW Liberal MP 
http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2003/07/28/1059244556494.html



> At a speech last week to a women's employment conference, she (Prue) laid into the "unattractive face" of the men's movement, complaining of men working very long hours "apparently by choice". She recommended the parliamentary inquiry into joint custody should explore the question of whether "men should have to put in equal parenting time while the marriage is intact" if they want to be more involved after separation. There might be fewer divorces if married men spent more time with children, she suggested.


----------



## refined silver (12 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Maxine McKew - ex ABC and also Bulletin magazine (right? left?)  - now Labour MP
> 
> http://blogs.theaustralian.news.com...wont_allow_a_political_novice_to_beat_him/asc
> 
> ...




Plus Kerry O'Brien was going to wasn't he? What happened there?


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 September 2008)

refined silver said:


> Plus Kerry O'Brien was going to wasn't he? What happened there?



you have me at a loss, silver - maybe he thought he'd end up like Mike Bailey? - out of his big-celebrity job lol. 
I'm guessing he enjoys interviewing too much - if you believe the ad anyways. 
I personally find him very tough with both sides of politics.  Excellent journo/interviewer!

PS some around here would even claim that Mike Bailey leant to the left when he gave the weather forecast  

PS I have a feeling that Barrie Cassidy ("On-Siders") Sunday mornings used to work for Bob Hawke   - but again , he's a very fair compere of that program, and gives left and right equal say.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barrie_Cassidy


> In 1986, Cassidy was approached by the then prime minister, Bob Hawke, to become his personal press secretary. He remained in the job - which he has described as "the most rewarding and interesting period of my life" - until Paul Keating took over the leadership in 1991 following a challenge


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> you have me at a loss, silver - maybe he thought he'd end up like Mike Bailey? - out of his big-celebrity job lol.
> I'm guessing he enjoys interviewing too much - if you believe the ad anyways.
> I personally find him very tough with both sides of politics.  Excellent journo/interviewer!
> 
> PS some around here would even claim that Mike Bailey leant to the left when he gave the weather forecast




He still carries the torch.

Mate he worked for Whitlam.

He had a freudian slip during the last election broadcast 

"It seems we're looking at a swing to the ABC ..." he said

He also used the word "we" on a number of occasions when referring to the ALP.

Its on record mate.

He is biased.

gg


----------



## refined silver (12 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> you have me at a loss, silver - maybe he thought he'd end up like Mike Bailey?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barrie_Cassidy




Sorry, vaguely remember hearing something when a while ago about that he was a former ALP staffer, worked for Gough Whitlam I think.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Barrie Cassidy ... used to work for Bob Hawke   - but again , he's a very fair compere of that program, and gives left and right equal say.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barrie_Cassidy




speaking of Cassidy ... used to work for Murdoch  Also Channel 10. 
(PS That should be Insiders doh.)



> Moving to Washington, *Cassidy worked as a correspondent for The Australian, owned by Rupert Murdoch*. He returned to Australia, where he hosted a program on Network Ten called The Last Shout. Then it was back to the ABC - this time with The 7.30 Report - before he and his wife, Heather Ewart, were sent to Brussels as European correspondents.
> 
> Cassidy currently hosts the Sunday morning political discussion show Insiders, and the sports panel show Offsiders. He has a keen interest in horseracing and is a devout fan of Collingwood in the Australian Football League. Cassidy is also a keen jogger.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 September 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> He still carries the torch.
> 
> Mate he worked for Whitlam.
> 
> ...




I note nobody has replied to this post.

So it can be taken as accepted by the posters on this thread.

Lets move on to AM .

gg


----------



## Tisme (19 April 2017)

Seems to me that the crossovers on the street reporters is dominated by females with ticks, stutters and stammers. This is probably not surprising given the portend of an article by the then ABC News Director:



> (March 2016) ABC News is now making greater diversity a requirement, aiming for 50/50 male/female representation in order to accurately reflect the population. We are talking more about the issue internally and externally, including being transparent with our numbers. For example, public affairs program Q&A has begun publishing “share of voice data” on its website, showing the percentage of time each panelist actually speaks each week.




Style over substance.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 April 2017)

Tisme said:


> Seems to me that the crossovers on the street reporters is dominated by females with ticks, stutters and stammers. This is probably not surprising given the portend of an article by the then ABC News Director:
> 
> 
> 
> Style over substance.




Pity they are going that way.

Reporters like anyone else have to earn their stripes, do the hard yards and not just be given a sinecure because of their sex, ethnicity or anything else.

There are a lot of words being spoken by the cub reporters at the ABC, more of their opinions and less facts. Continuing the race to the bottom by the ABC, even if they haven't got there yet.


----------



## noco (19 April 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Pity they are going that way.
> 
> Reporters like anyone else have to earn their stripes, do the hard yards and not just be given a sinecure because of their sex, ethnicity or anything else.
> 
> There are a lot of words being spoken by the cub reporters at the ABC, more of their opinions and less facts. Continuing the race to the bottom by the ABC, even if they haven't got there yet.




Rumpy, perhaps one day you will believe me that Philosophy of the Fabian Society which controls the Green/Labor coalition is to gain dominance of the media......It is used to promote their propaganda......They will  always use it to discredit and bring down a Liberal Government which is contrary to the beliefs of the Fabian Society......That is clearly evident in their shows like QandA, GETUP, Insider, Media watch, the 7.30 Report and Four Corners......Just look at the way they attacked One Nation and Pauline Hanson.....The Labor Party and the Liberal Party are both terrified of the recent rise of One Nation....I cannot recall one word from the Liberal Party criticizing Four Cornerss on this particular occasion, so I guess they would have condoned it like the Labor Party.


----------



## noco (19 April 2017)

noco said:


> Rumpy, perhaps one day you will believe me that Philosophy of the Fabian Society which controls the Green/Labor coalition is to gain dominance of the media......It is used to promote their propaganda......They will  always use it to discredit and bring down a Liberal Government which is contrary to the beliefs of the Fabian Society......That is clearly evident in their shows like QandA, GETUP, Insider, Media watch, the 7.30 Report and Four Corners......Just look at the way they attacked One Nation and Pauline Hanson.....The Labor Party and the Liberal Party are both terrified of the recent rise of One Nation....I cannot recall one word from the Liberal Party criticizing Four Cornerss on this particular occasion, so I guess they would have condoned it like the Labor Party.




Please pardon my computer for the way  Four Corners looks......The R and the N run in together to look like an M.


----------



## DB008 (25 September 2020)

Something is going on the ABC + Cathy Freeman.

This is the 5th or so Cathy Freeman article in the last fews weeks. Is she planning on running for politics? I hope she is doing well, she is/was a great role model for the Aboriginal community.



8th September - ABC News Breakfast - What Cathy Freeman's 400m gold at the Sydney Olympics meant to me as a young Aboriginal boy https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-09-08/what-cathy-freeman-400m-gold-sydney-olympics-race-meant-to-me/12635588


11th September - ABC Tropical North - Cathy Freeman won Olympic gold 20 years ago. What's her legacy in home town Mackay?https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-09...olympics-anniversary-hometown-mackay/12638194


11th September - ABC News Breakfast - Cathy Freeman on the Sydney Olympics, the 400m gold and what her legacy will be https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-09...y-olympics-documentary-and-what-next/12636950


12th September Cathy Freemans Gold run https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-09-12/cathy-freemans-golden-run/12637074?nw=0


25th September - ABC National Sport - Cathy Freeman's 2000 Olympic gold medal night was greatest ever in athletics, say the commentators who were there https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-09-25/olympics-anniversary-cathy-freeman-athletics-mcavaney-lane/12693436


----------



## moXJO (25 September 2020)

DB008 said:


> Something is going on the ABC + Cathy Freeman.
> 
> This is the 5th or so Cathy Freeman article in the last fews weeks. Is she planning on running for politics? I hope she is doing well, she is/was a great role model for the Aboriginal community.




Would they be allowed to push a candidate for politics?
Seems like it would break rules.

Actually there is a lot of Olympic stuff around. 20 year anniversary isn't it?


----------



## SirRumpole (25 September 2020)

DB008 said:


> Something is going on the ABC + Cathy Freeman.
> 
> This is the 5th or so Cathy Freeman article in the last fews weeks. Is she planning on running for politics? I hope she is doing well, she is/was a great role model for the Aboriginal community.
> 
> ...




I think Kathy would be well advised to keep out of politics, party politics anyway.

She's got a great reputation , it would be a pity to see it sullied by the dirty politics which would inevitably arise from the side that she doesn't support.


----------



## macca (25 September 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> I think Kathy would be well advised to keep out of politics, party politics anyway.
> 
> She's got a great reputation , it would be a pity to see it sullied by the dirty politics which would inevitably arise from the side that she doesn't support.




Unless she was prepared to join the Permanently outraged victim society she would be vilified from every side.

Please do not do it Kathy, by what we have seen of you in public, you are far too nice a person to be a Pollie


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 September 2020)

DB008 said:


> This is the 5th or so Cathy Freeman article in the last fews weeks. Is she planning on running for politics?



Or perhaps she's written a book or something? 

Pretty standard that someone who was famous years ago for something (sport, music, whatever) suddenly starts appearing everywhere just before their book, tour or whatever is announced.


----------



## Knobby22 (26 September 2020)

Smurf1976 said:


> Or perhaps she's written a book or something?
> 
> Pretty standard that someone who was famous years ago for something (sport, music, whatever) suddenly starts appearing everywhere just before their book, tour or whatever is announced.



No she runs a charity to educate Aboriginals and Torres Strait islanders. She has been involved for many years and this is helping the charity. She keeps a very low profile.

No book, no politics, Murdoch press is just upset that she appeared in a 20 year anniversary doco about her part in the 2000 Olympics with the ABC that got huge ratings.

She probably won't deal with them as they attacked her for carrying the Aboriginal flag as well as the Australian flag when she won the gold medal, not to mention all the other continuous anti aboriginal rhetoric from some of their commentators.

I bet though someone is now writing a biography and hoping she will endorse it.


----------



## ghoool (27 September 2020)

In the end the ABC will tow the line of the government that is in at the time.
They are reliant on governments for their funding and their boards are stacked by governments.


----------



## ghoool (28 September 2020)

It is sad to admit, but politics is everywhere today. And it is the same everywhere in the world regardless of the country. I am from https://populationstat.com/mexico/mexico-city, and here it is exactly such a situation. Everybody is promising you a fortune, but it all finishes right after the elections. Politicians are not interested to improve people’s lives.


----------



## Smurf1976 (28 September 2020)

Last night I watched an old ABC TV program regarding the environment and conservation originally aired about 1991 and recorded at that time.

I'd describe it as extremely balanced and intellectual compared to anything that would be aired today on similar subjects by any media organisation either commercial or government run.


----------

